# ابحث عن RITA Risk Management PDF



## نور الدين79 (18 يوليو 2011)

ابحث عن RITA Risk Management PDF و ال Fastrack و Practice Standard Project Risk Management ل ال PMI
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 يوليو 2011)

ألف مبروك يا هندسة نجاحك في PMP
بخصوص PMI Practice standard Risk Management
ممكن تحمله من موقع pmi

وشد حيلك عاوزين نذاكر Risk على المنتدي مع بعضنا بس قولي الأول انت قدمت على PMI علشان الإمتحان 
وإزاي بتحسب ساعات الخبرة في كل منطقة


----------



## نور الدين79 (19 يوليو 2011)

انا لم أقدم لامتحان ال RMP بعد و لكني أدرس احتمالية التقدم - و انا لسه في مود المذاكره - و لا استنى شويه عشان ارتاح
انا عندي ال risk من ال PMI , و لكن تعرف انها غير قابله للطباعه.و الحقيقه اني تعودت على اسلوب ريتا السلس الدسم في تفاصيل المعلومات و الخفيف في شرح الملومات بعيد عن اسلوب ال PMI الأكاديمي البحت
أرجو من اخوتي المساعده


----------



## نور الدين79 (23 يوليو 2011)

مفيش أي حد معاه أي ورق يخص ال rmp من قريب أو بعيد, مفيش حتى حد نجح في الامتحان و يحكي تجاربه


----------



## zeinabsalem (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسئله للتحميل لل rmp*

السلام عليكم

الحقيقه المصادر للrmp كتير قليله شبه معدومه بالنسبه للكتاب ريتا او كتاب ال |pmi لانهم كتب ورقيه مش على هيئه efile ولذلك اضطريت انى اشتريهم من النت 
اشتركت بي linkedin فى احدى المجموعات الخاصه بالموضوع وبعتولى جزاهم الله خيرا ملف ههحاول ارفعه للمنفعه باذن الله وعلى العموم اى حد هيكون عايز الكتب انا بالكويت ممكن لو بالكويت اساعده ان شاء الله
وياريت نذاكرها مع بعض لانى بعد البي ام بي مش متشجعه ابدا خصوصا ان اول كتاب جالي هو الpmi
و اسلوبه يعصب الواحد مع انه كتير صغير الحجم بس ريتا احسن فى الشرح وعلى فكرة بلاحظ ان اللى عنده بي ام بوك خلاص مالهوش لازمه الكتاب كفايه ريتا وكمان في سايت pmstar.org بس برضه للاسف بفلوس...............
هما شكلهم اتقرصوا من البي ام بي فقرروا يكسبوا من الثانيه.
بالتوفيق
عندي ملف بس 3 ميجا ومش عارفه ارفعه ومش بعرف الحقيقه ازاى ارفع اللى عايزة يبعتلي ايميله وانا ان شاء الله هرد عليه
السلام عليكم


----------



## نور الدين79 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخت زينب جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا . انا ان شاء الله هبتدي كورس ال rmp يوم الجمعه القادم و سوف أحاول نسخ مذكرات الكورس و رفعها للجميع ان شاء الله. بالنسبه للدراسه عموما كل السيتات التي تخص ال pmp أو rmp هي بفلوس و ال rmp اغلى على الاعتبار انها دراسات متقدمه. كأن ال pmp كانت البكالوريوس و ال rmp هي الدراسات العليا. على كل حال سوف يتم اكتشاف مصادر جديده شئ ف شئ


----------



## ramzi omar (29 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks, this is very helpful


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (30 أكتوبر 2011)

في إنتظار الجديد

الله الموفق

دمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا

نأمل لمن لديه نسخة من كتاب ريتا 

Risk Management Tricks of the Trade PMI RMP Exam Prep Guide

ادراجه للاهمبه، ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 أغسطس 2013)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## glman (14 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## glman (27 أغسطس 2013)

نسخة ريتا موجوده لكن ورقيه , انشاء لله منها scannining قريبا


----------



## foratfaris (28 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/qwe8LIFF/PMI_RMP.html


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 أغسطس 2013)

glman قال:


> نسخة ريتا موجوده لكن ورقيه , انشاء لله منها scannining قريبا



شدحيلك احنا فى انتظارك ونسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك وينفعك بعلمك وينفع بك


----------



## gamalredwing (21 نوفمبر 2013)

we r still waiting for u


----------



## gamalredwing (25 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## gamalredwing (25 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## amn6 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
هذا هو رابط كتاب PROJECT RISK MANAGEMENT
https://www.dropbox.com/s/k4kfmbofy... for Project Risk Management - 2009 - PMI.pdf


----------



## gamalredwing (28 نوفمبر 2013)

thank u very much


----------



## alshahied (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
ملف اكتر من رائع


----------



## islam.salah (16 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (19 أبريل 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152337945775552&set=gm.569174766514940&type=1&theater


----------



## مريم_علي (6 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 

اختي amn6 فتحت رابط الملف بتاع كتاب ريتا بس مافيه اي ملف ممكن تحملينه مره ثانيه


----------

